# custody trial next wed and wife is using stepson as witness.



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

Sad to think it has come to this. Putting our son in the middle.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

How old is he?


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

20


----------

